# (X-post)



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,As suggested in the D forum I decided to share my story with some of you and see if I can get some more input. This is my post from the D forum:My name is Andy. I am 23 years old. I have had IBS-D for a very long time (almost 10 years if I remember correctly). I am glad to have found this resource, because it is nice to know that I am no longer alone. All this time I thought I was crazy because I didn't know anyone had symptoms like mine or worried about bathrooms as much as I do.I am sure that you have all heard or experienced similiar things, but I will give you a little background on myself. I started having symptoms of IBS-D in 7th grade (I figure the stress of moving up to high school and everything had a part in my intial problems). I had problems through much of high school. I tried to keep it in line by watching what I eat, but that's next to impossible as a highschool kid. College wasn't much better, but I was able to survive by pumping myself full of Immodium everyday. This worked most of the time, but I didn't like some of the side effects that I think were caused by the Immodium such as instead of having the increased urge to go #2 I was having increased urges to go #1. I spoke with my doctor and asked if maybe it was more of a psychological problem. He believed that it could be possible and perscribed Zoloft for me. This seemed to help somewhat and on bad days I could control it with Immodium. I graduated in May 2003 and entered the work force. Since then I have tried to narrow down things that cause me problems but I can't seem to narrow it down to specific food(s). After graduation my symptoms seemed to have subsided. Recently I have decided to go back to school and get my PhD (I start this Fall). The past few weeks my IBS has been off the charts. I do not think I am stressed out all that much, but I probably am. Has anyone tried using anti-anxiety drugs for IBS? Did you have any success? What other drugs maybe possible options? If you have any ideas and please let me know how they have worked for you. What are some other resources or possible treatments available? Any input you can give me will be greatly appreciated. <end post>


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

The best thing for me so far is just watching what I eat. No dairy or fried foods. A lot of toast, rice and soy products. I tried Celexa for a few weeks, and it was horrible. I don't think it should be prescribed to anyone who has D more than C but try telling that to my doctor.







Good luck


----------

